
Generative Language Modeling for Automated Theorem Proving - colinhb
https://arxiv.org/abs/2009.03393
======
colinhb
Abstract:

> We explore the application of transformer-based language models to automated
> theorem proving. This work is motivated by the possibility that a major
> limitation of automated theorem provers compared to humans – the generation
> of original mathematical terms – might be addressable via generation from
> language models. We present an automated prover and proof assistant, GPT-f,
> for the Metamath formalization language, and analyze its performance. GPT-f
> found new short proofs that were accepted into the main Metamath library,
> which is to our knowledge, the first time a deep learning based system has
> contributed proofs that were adopted by a formal mathematics community.

